# Any one have experence with Eggleston Works Fontaine II Speakers ?



## oris98 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Does anyone has experence with Eggleston Works Fontaine II Speakers ? What amp will match well with it ? What speaker cables to use ? I have already go 2 x ACI Force subwoofers running stereo sub.

I listen to Jazz 60%, lite pop 30% and 10% HT
Thanks in advance.

:innocent:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is this your speaker: 










Very nice... some resemblance to Ushers.


----------



## oris98 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes. Just got them a week ago. Still need to break it in a bit... I am currently using a BAT VK60 to drive them. Very good result. Any one share some experience ? Thanks.


----------

